# New head swaps from Chapterhouse and Pig Iron



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Chapter House Stuidos has released a set of Spartan Head Swaps for 28mm miniatures










Not the best looking but the are cheap. I can't tell how much of this is sculpting issues or painting issues.

Pig Iron however has released a preview of some pretty cool looking set of System Trooper Heads:










Just wanted to throw these out there for you kit basing junkies.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think they are fairly dodgy sculpts to start with but the paint job is god awful!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The system troopers heads aren't very good in my opinion but those first ones could look great in a custom 'Spartan' based SM army. Nice find.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What shit paint jobs.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have noticed that recently. There are a lot of companies putting out new products with horrible paint jobs as their official look. It really does detract from the overall appearance and appeal of the piece.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the thing that annoys me the most about the alternate heads is that its always 5 different heads, i quite like uniformity, make one good helmet and sell multiples of it or if you do five designs sell them in singles rather than a set. the chapter house ones i would buy number 2 and number 5 (left to right) but 1,3 and 4 are not very good, 4 looks like a friday afternoon 2 pints and a pub lunch effort.

the pig iron stuff reminds me of zoids ?? number one looks ok 2 and 3 not so much(top to bottom)
i think number one would look good for a alternate for tau.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I noticed that Chapterhouse is still advertising the spartan heads as being for Space Marines despite currently being sued.... :laugh:

I don't like the Pig Iron heads at all, and the Sparten heads, only the second ones any good... the paintjobs don't sell them either.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> I noticed that Chapterhouse is still advertising the spartan heads as being for Space Marines despite currently being sued.... :laugh:
> 
> I don't like the Pig Iron heads at all, and the Sparten heads, only the second ones any good... the paintjobs don't sell them either.


Well no one can say they don't have moxy......


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am curious to see who wins that one. As much as the owner seems to be a self ritious prick I would not mind seeing him stick it to GW.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

no doubt it would be nice


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I have noticed that recently. There are a lot of companies putting out new products with horrible paint jobs as their official look. It really does detract from the overall appearance and appeal of the piece.


Yeah Games Workshop for one


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> I have noticed that recently. There are a lot of companies putting out new products with horrible paint jobs as their official look. It really does detract from the overall appearance and appeal of the piece.


Thinking about it... maybe its because so many players have horrible painting skills and they want them to still think they have something plausable to aspire to?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> I have noticed that recently. There are a lot of companies putting out new products with horrible paint jobs as their official look. It really does detract from the overall appearance and appeal of the piece.


Especially whe the sculpts suck to begin with.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

>


I actually quite like the 2nd head. It would be great for a chaos lord conversion. The others are a little disappointing.



>


I really like these heads, I'm seeing some interesting storm trooper conversions.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

the top and bottom of the system trooper helms look cool, but the molds must be bad because they look slanted


----------

